# Seeking Officer Pattern Balmorals



## daftandbarmy (9 Jan 2007)

Does anyone know where to source Officer Pattern Balmorals? 

Hen's teeth are apparently easier to find...


----------



## Trinity (9 Jan 2007)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where to source Officer Pattern Balmorals?
> 
> Hen's teeth are apparently easier to find...



pm inbound


----------

